# I just got a trial jury summons



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 2, 2011)

And I'm already lost.

It's my first summons, and I don't want to walk into it blind. For those who have been to these things, is there any advice and/or tips you can give me once the process begins? 

Feel free to assume that I will be selected to the jury, just so all of the possible avenues are covered.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 2, 2011)

It is a great honor to be selected to a jury. It is a great part of being a free American. Uphold justice my friend. That is all the advice you need.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 2, 2011)

Is it state or federal? Civil or criminal? That could make some difference. Some of our lawyers may want to weigh in. 

In years past, in some areas of Louisiana you could get excused for almost any reason. But that's not the case anymore. I knew people who didn't register to vote b/c they didn't want to be called, but that won't work anymore either. I don't know how it is in GA, but in most areas you won't be able to be excused up front unless you can show some kind of hardship. You'll get paid, but it will likely be a pittance. Whether or not your employer pays you for going on jury duty is up to them. 

If/when they put you in the box with the other prospective jurors, you will be questioned by the the prosecutor (or plaintiff's atty if it's civil) the defense atty and possibly even the judge. You will likely be asked if you know any of the parties in the court. The attorneys will probably ask some questions to get to know a little bit about you. (They will likely already know what political party you're registered with, etc.) You'll be asked if you can impartially judge the case, etc. Each side also has a certain number of peremptory challenges in which prospective jurors can be eliminated without stating a reason. This is because one of the sides doesn't think that juror will help their case. 

There is always the possibility that the case can be settled out of court (if civil) or plea bargained (criminal) before the trial commences, in which case you'll be dismissed. 

The only time I ever had to go to jury duty, the jury pool was used for multiple criminal cases that were going on that week. I was dismissed from the first case by peremptory challenge. My guess is that the defense atty. exercised his privilege because I mentioned I liked to read a certain Christian magazine. I was willing to serve, but assuming it was him that wanted me gone, he probably thought I would want to hang his client. Other than that I didn't give them a lot of information one way or another, so maybe one or the other attorney didn't think they had a good read on me. In the second case, we sat around for hours in a vacant courtroom, eventually culminating in a plea bargain. The judge came in and thanked us for our willingness to serve, which allowed for the plea bargain to take place at that time.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 2, 2011)

In some counties, you may or may not have to show up depending on whether or not they have any trials scheduled.

Then having shown up, you may or may not be picked for consideration for a specific trial. That'll probably be a random draw.

Then if you're picked for consideration, the attorneys will ask you a few questions about yourself and you may or may not get picked to be part of the jury.

Then if you're picked for the jury, the trial may or may not continue to the end. All in all, the chances you will have to render a verdict are fairly small, but it might happen.

The only real piece of advice I have is to bring a good book or some work you can do while sitting around. There's a lot of sitting and waiting.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 2, 2011)

Keep an open mind till all the evidence is presented, follow the judge's instructions during deliberations, and consider it a privilege to serve. Being a lawyer, I never have had the opportunity to serve as a juror, but would love to do so.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 2, 2011)

One personal note to add to the above posts. I sat on a jury in July. Since the judge wore a robe, he kept the courtroom very cool. Bring a sweater/light jacket just in case.


----------



## Edward (Jul 2, 2011)

Check the summons to see if they have a call in number for the night before to see if they need you. 

Bring money for lunch - it's a rare trial where they'll actually sequester you and feed you.

They will probably herd you into a large room and give general instructions, and then herd smaller groups into courtrooms for more instruction and so that they can actually examine the potential jurors and pick (strike) the jury. 

Expect a lot of down time - bring a book to read - preferably on paper, as they'll probably make you shut down all electronics. The better the judge, the less the down time. 

Most likely, it will be a criminal trial or a personal injury trial. 

Follow the instructions from the judge.

Here's some basic info on jury trials from the state bar: State Bar of Georgia - Juror's Manual

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




Pilgrim said:


> I was dismissed from the first case by peremptory challenge. My guess is that the defense atty. exercised his privilege because I mentioned I liked to read a certain Christian magazine.



That could go either way - some defense attorneys might think that Christians would be more forgiving, others may fear that they'd be more judgmental.


----------



## fishingpipe (Jul 2, 2011)

At 40 I've never been called for jury duty. My wife has been called three times. The first time (before kids) she called the jury line Sunday evening and her number was not selected. The last two she wrote in and told them she was a homeschooling mom. She was excused both times. 

I was a cop for 6-years, so I got to be a part of several jury trials. Just like the earlier posts I would say go in with an open mind, seek to do justly, love mercy, and follow what the law allows and prescribes. Oh, and don't let the judge catch you snoozing, day dreaming, etc. Pay close attention to everything that is going on in the jury pool. You'll want to be ready if they call you for questioning, and not have to make them repeat instructions. I've seen quite a few folks chewed out in my day.


----------



## Andres (Jul 2, 2011)

Bryan, if I remember correctly, aren't you a student? Full-time students are generally exempt from serving, although as others have said, it is a privilege.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 2, 2011)

I am a full time student (though I only completed 18 hours last year so I can spare my GPA from a couple potential disasters), however, I would love to do this if it is at all possible.

Chris: It's with the county Superior Court.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 2, 2011)

There are more than 12,000,000 people living here in the greater Los Angeles County area. So, you'd think you wouldn't have to serve more than once in a lifetime, if that. However, I've served 3 times over the years. This is because they pick prospective jurors from the voter lists - but also from the civil service lists. That's why, as a civil servant (now retired), I've done more than my share.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 2, 2011)

I live in Pasco county Florida, the next county above Tampa. I have been called 3 times and served on a jury only 1 of the 3. 
Here you call in on a phone the night before and find out if your pool is selected. The one time I was selected, the pool consisted of 30 people, we all went in the court room and heard a brief overview from the judge about the type of case it was (Capitol sexual battery on a child under 12) then we were excused for an hour or so. A computer randomly selected 13 of us for the jury. Then each side, the prosecutor and defense questions all of us, each side excusing 3 jurors leaving 6 jurors and 1 alternate for the trial. The trial started a couple of hours later and lasted 2 days. 
The defendant was found guilty as charged and was sentenced the same day to life in prison with no chance of parole. 
We were paid $15.00 a day for our service, although I declined because the company I work for paid me for the time.

Sent from my iPhone
Bill Jeffries


----------



## baron (Jul 2, 2011)

I always wanted to do jury duty, but never did. I was even called for grand jury which is for like a month but no luck. The last federal case I was called to the lawyer for the defense was shaking his head and was telling his client that it can be scary, your life being decided by 12 people who were to stupid to get out of it. They were all laughing but the lawyer said that is the scarest time when the jury gets the case.

There were some JW who tried to get out because they can't judge anyone and the judge told them they are not judging anyone just the evidence.

Also for federal the judge mayde every one who brought a book or paper through them in a box outside the court. You can find them later he said.


----------



## TimV (Jul 2, 2011)

The last time I was called some dude who'd molested a 12 year old neighbor girl was put in a mental institution where he bit off the ear of an employee. The lawyer wanted him released. I live in the most conservative county on the Left Coast, and when I said I'd not have the time, the judge let me go. And judging from the expressions on the women's faces in the jury pool, that dude is still in jail, so I don't feel bad.

And BTW the bright side is that if you're called for duty, all your friends know you're not a felon.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree with the advice to bring a book. I read all of Milton's _Paradise Lost_ during my four day stint a few years ago. 

It was not an efficient set up. We were to sit in the jury room and wait to be called for one of seven or eight trials going on that week. I kept getting bumped during voir dire (the time during which attorneys question prosepective jurors in open court), probably because I admitted to being opinionated on the various cases presented--it was the truth, and I promised to keep an open mind--but neither the prosecutors nor the defense lawyers felt comfortable with someone like me.

It's sort of tough on a self-employed person, but I was glad to be on the other side of the bar, at least for a while--as a litigator I really wanted to see first-hand how juries work.

Anyway, listen carefully to what the bailiff or jury coordinator tells you, listen carefully to the judge, and, yes, bring a book.


----------

